# You vs the Poster Below/You in Marvel/DC (See 1st post)



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

As the title implies. Follow the instructions below and when you're done battle the person below you. Also added bonus: how far would you go in the DC and Marvel Universe.

Step 1: Click  and get your randomly chosen super power.
Step 2: Click  and randomly generate a random number. Each number corresponds to a tier. (set the minimum number to 1 and max to 6)


> *Metahuman (1-3)
> *#1=High tier, #2=Mid tier, #3=Low Tier*
> 
> Street level (4-6)
> ...


Step 3: Make a super hero name

Step 4: Battle!
Step 5: Optional step, you can get a picture of what you may look like from either a fanart site or some real character you think is cool.

Keep in mind you're still in character and only have knowledge the current you has.

So how well do you think you'll do 
Oh yeah, you can wank your power to the fullest.

Here's mine:

*Name: Boss Negro
Power:* 
*Tier:* #4, High tier street level character.

I can hang with people like Bane and Black Panther. My Ki manipulation is versatile, so I can use to heal, make myself stronger, make my attacks lethal with one hit or shoot energy beams. Who's the unlucky bastard that's below me?

My main weakness is I don't have any martial arts training, no mental fortitude, no experience in anything, easily frightened.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

Where is the tier generator link?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

Fuck I got a sweet power. I just might enjoy this thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

I got enhanced jumping skills

IT'S HOPPER TIME MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

Whoops, forgot the random generator link:


You'll see the generate number at the right hand side, make the minimum number 1 and the max 6


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Fuck I got a sweet power. I just might enjoy this thread.


WHAT IF YOUR OPPONENT IS A ROBOT? WHAT THEN?


----------



## bank9228 (Nov 5, 2010)

i got , im a male raven bitches!!! also i got 2th tier =D come at me bros


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> Whoops, forgot the link:



there we go

anyway, I set it to 1-6, and I got a 1

Motherfucking Hoppers, son

Anyway:

*Tag Hopper*

High-tier Metahuman, can jump and, in effect, kick really fucking good.  Unfortunately, I'm untrained but Hoppers always find a way


----------



## bank9228 (Nov 5, 2010)

my name is Chris...  darkness manipulation, tier 2


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooh, this is a cool power



Got 2 for a number

Name: Angolo di Riflessione
Power: Mirror Manipulation
Mid-tier Metahuman


> The power to control the science of reflections with one’s mind.It is also shown as a magical ability.
> 
> The user can generate mystical mirror shields at high levels, negate reflections, and even trap objects/foes within mirrors.
> 
> ...



With something like that, I can probably clone planets and shit.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

#5 mid tier street human, but who cares, with powers like that. I don't need to fight.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll think of a superhero name later (I am not very creative)
My power is ability to absorb energy and store it in my body and am tier 1 a high tier meta human. My weaknese are that I have no hand to hand training of any kind

EDIT: for better description of power


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a badass power. 
Tier: 1 High Tier Metahuman


Superhero name: The Laker (which fits since I can reduce people into puddles kill enough people I can make a lake )

I am gonna Lake.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 5, 2010)

...Don't know how this is going to work, but I somehow got Tier 1 with a power of Levitation. So I'm on par with people like Namor, and have been blessed with the power to... float. I guess if we treat it as Graviton-lite it might work.

Power: 
Tier: #1


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn Temporal Manipulation fuck yeah i love to fuck with time

*Name*:*The Time Crusher* (always sucked at making super hero names)
*Power:*
i can basically troll you with time stops, slow time down, and and travel through time and kill(TROLL) the pregnant mother because im a bitch like that; Also im a Tier 2.
but sadly my weakness is my low perception so i can't stop my self from caught off guard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

RIDER JUMP

RIDER KICK

that's all I care about


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2010)

Mid tier street human with probability manipulation. 

Name: Mr. Fortune


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

High Tier Meta-Human
Power: Kamehameha (fucking stupid shit I hate this)

I can roll with people like Power Girl apparently but I don't know how cause all I can do is a fucking Kamehameha wave.

Basically I'm Goku


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> High Tier Meta-Human
> Power: Kamehameha (fucking stupid shit I hate this)
> 
> I can roll with people like Power Girl apparently but I don't know how cause all I can do is a fucking Kamehameha wave.
> ...



You think that's wierd my absorption powers apparently make me able to take on Iron man or Starfire


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Since I got super legs, I could probably use them to achieve super-speed and maybe if they're strong enough, my kicks can cause some concussive force as a side effect.  It'd be a neat medium-long range attack since I'm hanging with the likes of Namor.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Equilibrium
Weakness: Overly self confident

blah blah blah I make you give me the win.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

My weakness is obvious, I only have one useless move.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Name: Equilibrium
> Weakness: Overly self confident
> 
> blah blah blah I make you give me the win.



I blitz you


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Name: Equilibrium
> Weakness: Overly self confident
> 
> blah blah blah I make you give me the win.



I turn you into a puddle.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I blitz you



I can make a clone army of Kick Hoppers with my powers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

Decided to see what would happen if I could get a mulligan, this power comes up.



Well fuck me.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

I make Plat the nicest fucker in the planet. wouldn't hurt a dust mite if it killed his mother. CD has a point though


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Force absorber (like I said I am not creative)
Tier 1 no training for weakness


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Name: Equilibrium
> Weakness: Overly self confident
> 
> blah blah blah I make you give me the win.



i can Za Warudo you


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I make Plat the nicest fucker in the planet. wouldn't hurt a dust mite if it killed his mother. CD has a point though



I don't even have to touch you to turn you into a puddle.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Captain Troll
Power: Power Negation 
Tier: Tier 1, high tier metahuman.

awesome?


----------



## bank9228 (Nov 5, 2010)

the game ^ he won it


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

Unless you move faster than I can think you're getting befriended fuckers.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: fred fuchs
Power:  
Tier: #1, High tier metahuman

Can generate elusive entities of emotions or structures from the mind. Can’t erase existing objects/people. If the creator is rendered unconscious, the creations will cease to exist.
High level can create concrete entities that deliver psionic energy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> Name: Captain Troll
> Power: Power Negation
> Tier: Tier 1, high tier metahuman.
> 
> awesome?




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

basch71 said:


> I can make a clone army of Kick Hoppers with my powers.



just illusions though  

I could just stomp the ground too and screw up someone's balance with a shockwave

I'd be pretty good as a typical speedster/bruiser combo character


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Unless you move faster than I can think you're getting befriended fuckers.



I'm tier 1, you're tier 5. I should easily be faster than you.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

Not as fast as my thoughts and you still have to touch me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

Faster than he can think though?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm tier 1, you're tier 5. I should easily be faster than you.



im Tier 2 Za Warudo his brain


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> just illusions though
> 
> I could just stomp the ground too and screw up someone's balance with a shockwave
> 
> I'd be pretty good as a typical speedster/bruiser combo character



Well I could absorb the energy of your kicks and then hit you with it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

so who wants to fight a goku that can only use a kamehameha wave


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

very power full spam of of Kame Hame Ha Waves that could potentially planet bust  im scared of you to be honest


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Well I could absorb the energy of your kicks and then hit you with it



I'm probably still faster than you though, since I specialize in speed with my super-legs



Tendou Souji said:


> so who wants to fight a goku that can only use a kamehameha wave



I'll take you up on that offer


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Ultimate Toon Deathsaurer (guess what that means )

Power:  (eat it)

Tier: 4


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> so who wants to fight a goku that can only use a kamehameha wave



I do .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

i blow up the planet

we all die

and since i can apparently roll with power girl i am more than likely ftl so i could totally pull it off


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xG7AMBQyQAs[/YOUTUBE]
even if I lose the fight, I win in spirit


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i blow up the planet
> 
> we all die
> 
> and since i can apparently roll with power girl i am more than likely ftl



 damn your KHH planet busting spam


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i blow up the planet
> 
> we all die
> 
> and since i can apparently roll with power girl i am more than likely ftl



I chill on the remains of the planet laughing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

fuck your toon physics


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i blow up the planet
> 
> we all die
> 
> and since i can apparently roll with power girl i am more than likely ftl so i could totally pull it off



I Rider Kick you

it's that simple


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like everyone fucks me up, except for Mr.Fortune and he wins by being lucky 



Shoddragon said:


> Name: Captain Troll
> *Power: Power Negation *
> *Tier: Tier 1*, high tier metahuman.
> 
> awesome?



God fucking dammit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

i can dodge kicks


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> fuck your toon physics



U mad?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Wait tier 1 is FTL?

Than I can totally kill Zeneith before he forms a thought .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i can dodge kicks



no you can't

I'm probably faster than a lot of Tier 1 people even, since I have super legs

speed specialist right here

I can't fly though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

Power Girl is listed as tier 1 and I highly doubt she isn't FTL



> no you can't
> 
> I'm probably faster than a lot of Tier 1 people even, since I have super legs
> 
> ...


you have extreme jumping skills. not speed skills.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no you can't
> 
> I'm probably faster than a lot of Tier 1 people even, since I have super legs
> 
> ...



I turn you into liquid hopper .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

if tier 1 is FTL then is  Tier 2 Light Speed?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Power Girl is listed as tier 1 and I highly doubt she isn't FTL



I'd still be faster than you, probably

I have super legs, you don't

I could use my better legs to blitz most people


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

I run with Captain America Batman and Black Panther. Jobber Aura + Toon Force


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no you can't
> 
> I'm probably faster than a lot of Tier 1 people even, since I have super legs
> 
> ...



Enhanced jumping ability = more power in the legs = more power to run really fast. Or you could Just to be badass.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm probably still faster than you though, since I specialize in speed with my super-legs
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take you up on that offer



The energy you attack with though will be absorbed and the damage if any will be reduced so it is likely you will tire out before I do and then while you're exhausted I hit you with a punch using the energyI've been absorbing from you and knock you out


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> Enhanced jumping ability = more power in the legs = more power to run really fast. Or you could Just to be badass.



I didn't think of the pole one

the others, yeah, I've pretty much thought of how SUPER JUMPING can affect other stuff like running and ground-pound shockwaves



Shooting burst stream said:


> The energy you attack with though will be absorbed and the damage if any will be reduced so it is likely you will tire out before I do and then while you're exhausted I hit you with a punch using the energyI've been absorbing from you and knock you out



I wouldn't be stupid enough to stay in a losing fight and you won't be able to catch me so...

though if this works like a typical OBD match, then yeah I guess


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

Seeing as I'm up against Red, flawless victory.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I didn't think of the pole one
> 
> the others, yeah, I've pretty much thought of how SUPER JUMPING can affect other stuff like running and ground-pound shockwaves
> 
> ...



You running away would count as you leaving the battlefield which as a win for me so I would be satisfied since Ididn't think be winning anything here anyway.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

I can totally stomp the guy below me on the first page though


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Seeing as I'm up against Red, flawless victory.



I'm in tier 4 too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm in tier 4 too.



 hail the toon force


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

Screw you popeye the sailor zilla


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Screw you popeye the sailor zilla



ZA WARUDO man........ZA WARUDO


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Screw you popeye the sailor zilla



I have a nice stick of dynamite for you.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

i totally think i should be able to mulligan my so called power away since it's a move and not a power

who agrees


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I can totally stomp the guy below me on the first page though



Yeah I can as well.

Sorry Watchman .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i totally think i should be able to mulligan my so called power away since it's a move and not a power
> 
> who agrees



technically your power would be Ki Manipulation then


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I can as well.
> 
> Sorry Watchman .



Watchman can float


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 5, 2010)

I got enhanced jumping skills
and tier number 5
So, i can basically throw up a basic mask of sheilding
i suck


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

I got 1 as my number so would that make me Franklin Richards level or would I be higher/lower?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> technically your power would be Ki Manipulation then


but i didn't get ki manipulation

i got the fucking kamehameha wave


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Watchman can float



He will be a floating pile of goo when i'm done with him .



Azrael Finalstar said:


> I got enhanced jumping skills
> and tier number 5
> So, i can basically throw up a basic mask of sheilding
> i suck


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 5, 2010)

I got ambitious.
my original power was animation and tier 2


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> but i didn't get ki manipulation
> 
> i got the fucking kamehameha wave



yeah sucks doesn't it now you know what it's like to be Krillin


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Seeing as I'm up against Red, flawless victory.



You're the good/evil manipulator right? So we both win. You turn me into a mellow zen good guy, we buy each other a couple beers and call it day.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Damnit I can't think of a good name.


----------



## Blaizen (Nov 5, 2010)

I got weather manipulation


and I am tier 2

my name is Galewind

How far do I go?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> yeah sucks doesn't it now you know what it's like to be Krillin



the fuck's wrong with the Kamehameha wave?
Tier 1 is like Superman level right? thats sar busting


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

I got 
My Tier Number 1
Name Sol 


awesome


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> You're the good/evil manipulator right? So we both win. You turn me into a mellow zen good guy, we buy each other a couple beers and call it day.


hey would you agree that my "power" is just a move and not a power?

cause a fucking kamehameha wave is just ugh

i want a damn mulligan


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I run with Captain America Batman and Black Panther. Jobber Aura + Toon Force



But Toon Force can't kill people. 

You could fight them but the laws of toon and censorship make it so you can never truly kill your opponent.





Tendou Souji said:


> hey would you agree that my "power" is just a move and not a power?
> 
> cause a fucking kamehameha wave is just ugh
> 
> i want a damn mulligan



Yeah, its a move. Roll again. I don't know why Kamehameha wasn't put under Ki manipulation.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> You're the good/evil manipulator right? So we both win. You turn me into a mellow zen good guy, we buy each other a couple beers and call it day.



And I give you both sticks of dynamite. 




Red said:


> But Toon Force can't kill people.
> 
> You could fight them but the laws of toon and censorship make it so you can never truly kill your opponent.



Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i blow up the planet
> 
> we all die
> 
> and since i can apparently roll with power girl i am more than likely ftl so i could totally pull it off



You do that, I'll chill in another dimension.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> the fuck's wrong with the Kamehameha wave?
> Tier 1 is like Superman level right? thats sar busting



lol he got a move not a power never said anything was bad about the power lol he just knows what it's like to be at the bad end like Krillin in abridged DBZ anyway he can spam planet/star busting KHH waves so he should be happy


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Name : Big Bang (I figure reality warpers at my level can create universes and hey my Avatar character.)
Weaknesses : Early on I won't be able to use my powers to their fullest since there is so much I can do.


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

Also since Zen turned me into a good guy I'll use my Ki magic to heal people, opening up a hospital and get rich and famous. I lost the battle but won at life 



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> And I give you both sticks of dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot, who died in that movie? I can't remember. But yeah, the censorship for that was lax


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> Also since Zen turned me into a good guy I'll use my Ki magic to heal people, opening up a hospital and get rich and famous. I lost the battle but won at life
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot, who died in that movie? I can't remember. But yeah, the censorship for that was lax



the brother of the main character was the one that died along with acouple toons


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> I forgot, who died in that movie? I can't remember. But yeah, the censorship for that was lax



if I recall correctly, the Toon deaths were caused by the Dip substance

haven't seen it in a while though


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> I forgot, who died in that movie? I can't remember. But yeah, the censorship for that was lax


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright this is awesome :

Tier 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



The immensely powerful ability to summon and control astronomical energy with one's mind. Also known as *Asterokinesis*. 

* Capability*

 The user can call upon the force of comets, meteors, asteroids,  stars, planets, nebulas, quasars, dark matter, etc. Can generate stellar  winds, solar flares, cosmic storms and even invoke meteor showers. 
One _doesn't_ actually summon a planet or control its  movement (as that would result in the earth being obliterated), but can  summon and control its _energy_. However one can summon comets and meteors. 
* Appliance*

* Usages*



Control cosmic energy.
Summon comets, meteors or asteroids.
Summon a Solar flares which can do devastating damage on the user's surroundings.
Control the laws of gravity on a cosmic scale.
 

Control nuclear reactions and can generate miniature stars/suns which could damage planets if not controlled properly.
Release pulses of cosmic energy.
Release bolts of energy that could destroy asteroids.
Control the natural phenomenon of a planet.
Control a planet's Magnetic field.
Generate cosmic storms.
Generate black holes.
 * Limits*



May be unable to create or form new planets into existence.
 * Variations*

*Lunar Manipulation *(also known as *Menekinesis*) 


The power to control and generate lunar energy with one?s mind.  The user can direct and bend moonlight, manipulate the tides, influence  nocturnal animals, generate gravitational pressures, and even modify  moon phases.




Name: Doctor Cosmic

How far do I get?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante Alighieri said:


> Alright this is awesome :
> 
> Tier 1
> 
> ...




FFFFFFFF
damn looks like the only person who can beat you is the guy with power negation


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Pretty far if you learn to use black holes and supernova effectively. You could trap people in gravitational pulls while you prepare to fry them with supernovas. You still lose to me though.




ShikiYakumo said:


> FFFFFFFF
> damn looks like the only person who can beat you is the guy with power negation who btw is Tier 1 also





Wesker said:


> I got 1 as my number so would that make me Franklin Richards level or would I be higher/lower?



Actually as a top tier wouldn't that put me up there with mjj , emperor joker , and Mr. Mxyzptlk


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> FFFFFFFF
> damn looks like the only person who can beat you is the guy with power negation



What if I nuke him from afar? 



Wesker said:


> Pretty far if you learn to use black holes and supernova effectively. You could trap people in gravitational pulls while you prepare to fry them with supernovas. You still lose to me though.



Damn, Tier 1 reality warping. Yeah, GG.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Pretty far if you learn to use black holes and supernova effectively. You could trap people in gravitational pulls while you prepare to fry them with supernovas. You still lose to me though.



oh yeah  i forgot about that power


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Tier 5.

With a higher tier I could probably be decent with prep time, but now I'm not even Buggy level. Who wants to fight?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Tier 5.
> 
> With a higher tier I could probably be decent with prep time, but now I'm not even Buggy level. Who wants to fight?



i'll fight ZA WARUDO ok i win


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> i'll fight ZA WARUDO ok i win



But my limbs can flop around! Surely I can pull off a victory.


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Rene (screw being original)
Tier: 2
Power: 

Not really that broken actually, compared to some of the others listed here.

Not sure where I'd rank marvel/dc wise.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> FFFFFFFF
> damn looks like the only person who can beat you is the guy with power negation





Dante Alighieri said:


> What if I nuke him from afar?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Tier 1 reality warping. Yeah, GG.



In a standard setting you could get a double k.o. if you start an event right before he negates your powers but once he does your both pretty much screwed unless he dies first and you regain your powers in time to save yourself but that would require some quick reaction times.


> Name: Rene (screw being original)
> Tier: 2
> Power: enhanced jumping skills
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard of Molecule Man? Mind you he is a tier 1 but still that power can be pretty broken if you can use it correctly. It would help if you also had an innate sense for what stuff was made out of molecule wise.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> Name: Rene (screw being original)
> Tier: 2
> Power:
> 
> ...



Not really broken? Considering Tier 1 would probably be post Secret Wars Molecule Man, you're probably Pre Secret Wars MM level which is good enough to defeat Cap, Thor, and SS at the same time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> But my limbs can flop around! Surely I can pull off a victory.



use my time stop to drop your limbs in different areas of the world where they die painfully slow


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> Name: Rene (screw being original)
> Tier: 2
> Power:
> 
> ...



Molecule Man, definitely Tier 1, was able to create galaxies and stuff. You should be at least planetary if not solar system level threat.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2010)

Equine Mimcry, tier one...


So my power is to become cubey?


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> use my time stop to drop your limbs in different areas of the world where they die painfully slow



 I have anatomical recall, which means I can just summon my limbs back! This low end street level hero still stands a chance.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

> Molecule Man, definitely Tier 1, was able to create galaxies and stuff. You should be at least planetary if not solar system level threat.


The only problem is that is a very difficult power to use if you don't have a a sort of "sixth sense" for molecules. Still plenty of potential there.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I have anatomical recall, which means I can just summon my limbs back! This low end street level hero still stands a chance.



i know but what if i destroy the body parts and trap them in different areas in time i can time travel or i can kill you when your mother is pregnant with you.


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante Alighieri said:


> Molecule Man, definitely Tier 1, was able to create galaxies and stuff. You should be at least planetary if not solar system level threat.


Well the problem is I wouldn't have in depth knowledge about my actual powers.

I never really paid attention in my science classes.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> I got
> My Tier Number 1
> Name Sol
> 
> ...



so how powerful am i


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> i know but what if i destroy the body parts and trap them in different areas in time i can time travel or i can kill you when your mother is pregnant with you.



That could work. However there's something even you can't defend against. I'm the title character and Loeb and Leifeld are writing me. By the time I'm through I'll be Galactus level.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

Red said:


> But Toon Force can't kill people.
> 
> You could fight them but the laws of toon and censorship make it so you can never truly kill your opponent.
> 
> Yeah, its a move. Roll again. I don't know why Kamehameha wasn't put under Ki manipulation.


Well I know Deathsaurer had Pregnancy come up so yeah.



well, that's certainly effective


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gundam Meister View Post
> I got
> My Tier Number 1
> ...


At tier one you would definitely be above Herald level , probably higher but I'm not to familiar with many characters with that ability.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> That could work. However there's something even you can't defend against. I'm the title character and Loeb and Leifeld are writing me. By the time I'm through I'll be Galactus level.



before or after i kill your fetus and mother with my BACK TO THE FUTURE powa?


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> At tier one you would definitely be above Herald level , probably higher but I'm not to familiar with many characters with that ability.



Wouldn't tier 1 be pyron level?



> before or after i kill your fetus and mother with my BACK TO THE FUTRE powa?


It never happens. I punch you before you react and die. Viva Leifeld and Loeb.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Wouldn't tier 1 be pyron level?



I'm not that familiar with Pyron. But I don't see why not with him being top tier.
Edit: Hey Tendou what number did you get?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> I'm not that familiar with Pyron. But I don't see why not with him being top tier.



Pyron is basically Capcom's version of Galactus



MrChubz said:


> It never happens. I punch you before you react and die. Viva Leifeld and Loeb.



and since i manipulate time i can potentially get this power so what if i gain this power


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Pyron's Multiversal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Pyron's Multiversal?



not sure but he is like Galactus from what i seen although he got absorbed by a vampire


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Pyron's Multiversal?



I don't think he's multiversal but he runs around munching on and collecting planets (based on what I've read about him).


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a High Tier Metahuman


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 5, 2010)

*Name: *Christopher Ritter*
Power:* Radiation Manipulation
*Tier:* #6, Low tier street level character.

I have the power to manipulate subatomic particles to generate and emit toxic radioactivity. I can cause inanimate objects to stale out and break down into dust, and  organisms to shrivel up or attain mutative diseases. I can also generate  poisonous fallout. Don't push me, because I can also cause radiation explosions...


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

> I'm a High Tier Metahuman


Then you and me would be the most powerful.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Then you and me would be the most powerful.



Power is nothing without knowledge and imagination.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2010)

what dose this do


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> what dose this do



make thoughts visible to anyone but if your a higher level they gain a physical form(i think); it can also create an alternate reality


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a top-tier Dream manipulator.

So.....



Bring it on, bitches!


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Doesn't dream have more powers than just dream manipulation or is his manipulation that hax?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Doesn't dream have more powers than just dream manipulation or is his manipulation that hax?



Well, yeah, he's a demon, so he's immortal and has magic and stuff.

But in the dream world, that won't matter. If i want to be Nightmare, I'll be fucking' Nightmare! 

Hmmmm....Maybe being Tier 1 means I can bring dreams _to life._ Makes me top-tier reality warper! 

*EDIT-* In a manner of speaking, his power really is that hax. He ist he very personification of nightmares and without him, we could'nt sleep and would all go mad. So his dream power might be that godly.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

I wonder if I could erase the concept of dreams from reality.


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2010)

I can substitute body parts.

I am 2 mid tier 

I get the Eye of Agamatto fitted on my skull

I get the legs of Namor fitted for my legs

My Right hand will be Hell boy's Right hand of doom

My left arm will be a crab claw that can cut through space and time/ allow me to open portals to anywere I chose

I get my normal eyes replaced with rinnegan eyes

I attach a giant scorpion tail to my back


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> I wonder if I could erase the concept of dreams from reality.



Someone, somewhere, will always be sleeping. If I'm Tier 1 I should be able to reach anyone, anytime, anywhere. 

So if I can turn dreams to reality, it might come down to who acts first. Can you erase dreams before I get to them?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

As a top tier I might since all I would have to do would be to think about that concept and will it out of existence whereas you would have to think of a specific dream and then make it reality.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry, I have radiation manipulation. My attacks should by far be the fastest. Lol 

"I have the power to manipulate subatomic particles to generate and emit  toxic radioactivity. I can cause inanimate objects to stale out and  break down into dust, and  organisms to shrivel up or attain mutative  diseases. I can also generate  poisonous fallout. Don't push me, because  I can also cause radiation explosions..." 

I might be a tier 6 but my powers aren't.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> As a top tier I might since all I would have to do would be to think about that concept and will it out of existence whereas you would have to think of a specific dream and then make it reality.



I would just have to find a dreamer. I would'nt have to find someone dreaming a specific dream, because I could warp the dream to my whim. I should also be able to alter time in that dream, so while it might take you an instant to erase the concepts of dreaming if I'm already _in_ someone's dream I could negate that, because for me and the dream, that instant lasts an eternity. Enough time for me to turn this poor saps dreams to reality and drag you all into my nightmare.

Or, I might be able to just put you to sleep. 

I also think I was being modest with Nightmare. See this guy?



Yeah, I should be bigger than him.



Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> I might be a tier 6 but my powers aren't.



Yes they are. Thats what Tier 6 means.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

You would still not be as powerful overall as Dream given his powerset. Also in a standard obd setting there is just you and me and no one else. And even if there were others peoples dreams you would still have to take the time to find him and while a short instant it would possibly give me the edge needed to do what I need. Also I could just stop time at the beginning of the battle. Even if you do pull me into your Dreamwold , it would probably go down to which of us is the most creative with our powers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> Sorry, I have radiation manipulation. My attacks should by far be the fastest. Lol
> 
> "I have the power to manipulate subatomic particles to generate and emit  toxic radioactivity. I can cause inanimate objects to stale out and  break down into dust, and  organisms to shrivel up or attain mutative  diseases. I can also generate  poisonous fallout. Don't push me, because  I can also cause radiation explosions..."
> 
> I might be a tier 6 but my powers aren't.



um they are good power but the powers are weaker the lower the tier you are


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> You would still not be as powerful overall as Dream given his powerset.



I think I'm at least as powerful as he is, if not more so. If we go by the idea that I can make dreams reality.

If not; well, I'm still as powerful or more with that particular power.



> Also in a standard obd setting there is just you and me and no one else.



Well, in this thread we're supposed to fight the people above/ below us, so I'd actually be fighting either Kirahara or Ben Grimm. Except in the Marvel/ DC thing but I don't think that's a fight.



> And even if there were others peoples dreams you would still have to take the time to find him and while a short instant it would possibly give me the edge needed to do what I need.



Possibly. It depends on which of us acts faster. If I have tier 1 dream-related powers I might be attuned to them already. 



> Also I could just stop time at the beginning of the battle.



Hey! No fair! I thought of that first (sort of)!



> Even if you do pull me into your Dreamwold , it would probably go down to which of us is the most creative with our powers.



Oh, I'm not worried about that.......


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

My power has no room for expansion or killing for that matter, but  basically allows me to roll out of "up the ass" situations like no other


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> My power has no room for expansion or killing for that matter, but  basically allows me to roll out of "up the ass" situations like no other



What is it? And what tier are you?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Well as far as Marvel goes I would spend time trying to master my powers until I felt comfortable enough to go toe to toe with the higher Cosmics. Then I would try and contact The Living Tribunal or maybe even Galactus to see what I can do in the universe before I attract his attention. After that idk maybe go and battle the more powerful evil beings in the universe. But before that I would erase red hulk from existence and make sure that the Sentry stays dead.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> What is it? And what tier are you?



look at page 1

anyways im probably ganna take out any tiers below me that try to fight me or trap them in a different place in time just to fuck with them. im also ganna get use to my powers also


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Fuck I got a sweet power. I just might enjoy this thread.





zenieth said:


> #5 mid tier street human, but who cares, with powers like that. I don't need to fight.





zenieth said:


> My power has no room for expansion or killing for that matter, but  basically allows me to roll out of "up the ass" situations like no other





masamune1 said:


> What is it? And what tier are you?



Okay, your measily powers will not work on me.



ShikiYakumo said:


> look at page 1



For the record, I did that before you posted this.


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Well, in this thread we're supposed to fight the people above/ below us, so I'd *actually be fighting either Kirahara or Ben Grimm.* Except in the Marvel/ DC thing but I don't think that's a fight.



Awe damn, is there an artifact or weapon I could substitute for a body part that could graft to my body to make me equal Morpheus?

I've got the Eye of Agamotto on my skull, could that help me against Nightmare.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Would you be able to use it's powers effectively though?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Awe damn, is there an artifact or weapon I could substitute for a body part that could graft to my body to make me equal Morpheus?



No. You're screwed.



> I've got the Eye of Agamotto on my skull, could that help me against Nightmare.



It will help, but you're Tier 2. I'm Tier 1. Your ass is mine.


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2010)

You know something about Zenith's power? Basically any serious philosophy student could rationalize beating Zenith up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

my powers are simple to extrapolate, thankfully

I jump, kick, and run really good and since I'm Tier 1, I can probably rumble with the Hulk (depending on how angry he is of course) and maybe even dance circles around him

basically low-Class 100 rapid fire kicks

Hoppers gonna hop


----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2010)

What about that heart of the Universe thingy.


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

So above and below me?

I could beat Mister Chubz, but Wesker would put me down, easily.

Even if both of our powers are speed of thought related, making Wesker's molecules disassemble would still require more thought than Wesker simply thinking 'Vanish', also he's a tier higher.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> So above and below me?
> 
> I could beat Mister Chubz, but Wesker would put me down, easily.
> 
> Even if both of our powers are speed of thought related, making Wesker's molecules disassemble would still require more thought than Wesker simply thinking 'Vanish', also he's a tier higher.



I can kick you to death

don't forget that


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

I put your legs on your head.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

I blitz you before you even think of doing that

Tier 1, remember?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> For the record, I did that before you posted this.



ahh sorry didn't know that


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I blitz you before you even think of doing that
> 
> Tier 1, remember?



I ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> I ...



Hoppers gonna Hop


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Hoppers gonna Hop



the rider owns


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Yes they are. Thats what Tier 6 means.





ShikiYakumo said:


> um they are good power but the powers are weaker the lower the tier you are




Why do you two have to put me down? 
I feel as if I am being picked on by the higher tiers


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> Name: Captain Troll
> Power: Power Negation
> Tier: Tier 1, high tier metahuman.
> 
> awesome?



does this mean I beat everyone here since all of their powers would be extremely dulled/negated?


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> does this mean I beat everyone here since all of their powers would be extremely dulled/negated?


Unless someone lands Omnipotence, yeah pretty much.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> ahh sorry didn't know that



Well, I looked it up, went back to the last page, and then saw your post just as I was about to post mine.

So....yeah.



Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> Why do you two have to put me down?



Because we are as gods. We are cruel as we wish to be.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> does this mean I beat everyone here since all of their powers would be extremely dulled/negated?



you solo  hopefully no one lands omnipotent




masamune1 said:


> Well, I looked it up, went back to the last page, and then saw your post just as I was about to post mine.
> 
> So....yeah.


oh ok understandable




masamune1 said:


> Because we are as gods. We are cruel as we wish to be.


Yes, Yes we are


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> does this mean I beat everyone here since all of their powers would be extremely dulled/negated?



well, there's still reality warping, which makes things uncertain


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually wouldn't someone like CD whose powers are purely physical and nothing supernatural be completely unaffected by Shod's ability?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> So above and below me?
> 
> I could beat Mister Chubz, but Wesker would put me down, easily.
> 
> Even if both of our powers are speed of thought related, making Wesker's molecules disassemble would still require more thought than Wesker simply thinking 'Vanish', also he's a tier higher.



Pah! You merely warp reality! I _create_ reality from your dreams! 



Shoddragon said:


> does this mean I beat everyone here since all of their powers would be extremely dulled/negated?



Not if you need to sleep.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> Actually wouldn't someone like CD whose powers are purely physical and nothing supernatural be completely unaffected by Shod's ability?



Also, how wide is Sho's negation effect?  Depending on the answer, I could just make a ground-stomp shockwave and blow him away.

Nothing supernatural about that


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Because we are as gods. We are cruel as we wish to be.





ShikiYakumo said:


> Yes, Yes we are



 ...so cruel...  

You'll see the awe of my powers one day!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> ...so cruel...
> 
> You'll see the awe of my powers one day!



after he minds fucks you in a dream using a rubber ducky and a spork and then when you wake up Za Warudo  i mind fuck with time travel and take you on a acid trip of epicness


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Also, how wide is Sho's negation effect?  Depending on the answer, I could just make a ground-stomp shockwave and blow him away.
> 
> Nothing supernatural about that



He's Tier 1, so presumably pretty wide.

But he must sleep....



Yohan Kokuchouin said:


> ...so cruel...
> 
> You'll see the awe of my powers one day!



No we won't.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Equine Mimcry, tier one...
> 
> 
> So my power is to become cubey?



Yeah.

You lost the superpower lottery.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yeah.
> 
> You lost the superpower lottery.



lol

I won because it fits so perfectly

wanna form a Justice League, Plat?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> lol
> 
> I won because it fits so perfectly
> 
> wanna form a Justice League, Plat?



With your hopper powers and my laking abilities no one could oppose us.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Toon Booga
Power: 
Tier: #4, High tier street level character.



I can animate an entire city and make it attack you.

Or tell you to fuck off and you will be uncontrollably zipping down your pants.

Kind of a cool power. I find it fitting.

Who wants to go at it?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

You should go to japan and animate that Gundam statue.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> You should go to japan and animate that Gundam statue.



I could also animate some anime posters while I am at it. Here comes Toon DB Verse.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Make a life sized statue of Cthulhu and animate that.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Name: Toon Booga
> Power:
> Tier: #4, High tier street level character.
> 
> ...


Not at street level you can't.

Anyways, I'm going for a mulligan. My powers sucked so I'm going to go ahead and get struck by lightning while getting bit by a radioactive, magical cosmic cube and see if I can't get new ones.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Not at street level you can't.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going for a mulligan. My powers sucked so I'm going to go ahead and get struck by lightning while getting bit by a radioactive, magical cosmic cube and see if I can't get new ones.



I didn't say I could animate it all at once.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 5, 2010)

*Name*: Super Total Barcelona Girl
*Power:* Yclespis
*Tier:* #1, High tier meta human

"After the user calls the name of the subject they wish to affect, they need only to call out a command (within the power of the subject) or a predetermined phrase, and the command will be carried out.
This ability can even be used to form a telepathic/empathic link with any other being of the same name (or a similar name).

After practice, this ability can even be used on an individual's given body organ(s), commanding the heart to pump faster, legs to stop moving, etc., although an entire body is easier."

This is pretty strong, I suppose. Problems might be that I don't fully understand it, and I can be distracted by pointing out that I can tell Ronaldo to jump off a cliff and he'll do it.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

You guys cannot hope to defeat the Hopper/Laker combo.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

After a while I might mulligan as well since arguing for my abilities is kind of boring.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> After a while I might mulligan as well since arguing for my abilities is kind of boring.



What are yours? Mine is anatomical liberation, tier 5. Which pretty much means my limbs can flop around like a fish out of water. Next post will be my mulligan for good or bad.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You guys cannot hope to defeat the Hopper/Laker combo.



If you can't beat 'em, join em.


I'll fund you guys.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> lol
> 
> I won because it fits so perfectly
> 
> wanna form a Justice League, Plat?



I hope so. When I got my powers I thought about that _JL_ episode with Doctor Destiny.

I would love to recreate that with you two....


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Mine is tier 1 reality warping. Not much to argue there most of the stuff in this thread I can defeat on a whim.
Eh screw it I might as well think of inventive ways to defeat everyone.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Bargobeard
Powers: Gravity
Tier: 3

Tier 3 probably is above Pein. However would it be closer to BB level or Bargo level? Either way I now have one of my favorite powers.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Mine is tier 1 reality warping. Not much to argue there most of the stuff in this thread I can defeat on a whim.
> eh screw it I might as well think of inventive ways to defeat everyone.



I think Shoddragon is the only one with a shot at beating you.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Name: Bargobeard
> Powers: Gravity
> Tier: 3
> 
> Tier 3 probably is above Pein. However would it be closer to BB level or Bargo level? Either way I now have one of my favorite powers.



Do you think you could defeat me?


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Do you think you could defeat me?



I crush your bones.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2010)

How good is probability manipulation? I mean I have good luck and shit, but how lucky am I?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

What tier are you?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I hope so. When I got my powers I thought about that _JL_ episode with Doctor Destiny.
> 
> I would love to recreate that with you two....



I kick you in the head


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You guys cannot hope to defeat the Hopper/Laker combo.



i'll join i will be the useless guy with the good power who owns but is still useless and disposable 



Mist Puppet said:


> How good is probability manipulation? I mean I have good luck and shit, but how lucky am I?



Master Chief Lucky your not Leprechaun lucky yet


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I crush your bones.



I animate the ground below me to create a giant hole. Bones=not crushed.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> How good is probability manipulation? I mean I have good luck and shit, but how lucky am I?



I drop you from increasing heights to see how high of a fall your luck can enable you to survive.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I think Shoddragon is the only one with a shot at beating you.



There are a few people with similar powers. The first thing he's planning on doing is wiping out dreams before I get God on all of your asses.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Tier 1 magic users can be a threat but magic is usually a bit more complex to perform.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> What tier are you?



Tier 5, which is like mid tier street level human.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I animate the ground below me to create a giant hole. Bones=not crushed.



Not at street level you don't. Besides I can just lower gravity around my so I float. Your bones=crushed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> i'll join i will be the useless guy with the good power who owns but is still useless and disposable



We will always have room available for useless and disposable members .

Except for Banhammer, his powers are too Cubey like.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I kick you in the head



Not even in your dreams.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Tier 5, which is like mid tier street level human.



Have fun winning at Vegas. It's about all you'll be doing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We will always have room available for useless and disposable members .
> 
> Except for Banhammer, his powers are too Cubey like.



Redshirt Army



masamune1 said:


> Not even in your dreams.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We will always have room available for useless and disposable members .
> 
> Except for Banhammer, his powers are too Cubey like.



 yes i always wanted to join a team of epic people i will do this to the fodder


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Not at street level you don't. Besides I can just lower gravity around my so I float. Your bones=crushed.



I meant that I create a hole underneath myself. I can't be crushed by gravity without something to be pressed again. Then while I am falling into a hole I animate the street to hit you like a flipped carpet. 

I still might lose to you in a straight up fight though. I kill you with prep, however.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

All are welcome to join our fodder army.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I meant that I create a hole underneath myself. I can't be crushed by gravity without something to be pressed again. Then while I am falling into a hole I animate the street to hit you like a flipped carpet.
> 
> I still might lose to you in a straight up fight though. I kill you with prep, however.



I make you float to some high height, then increase gravity to make you fall and die before you can react.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

I throw at sun a the poster above me and below me


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I make you float to some high height, then increase gravity to make you fall and die before you can react.



With my power, I will always have some sort of equipment on me.

Toon Goku comes in to save me. Then he solos.

Or I'll be driving some small Toon air vehicle from an advanced verse.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 5, 2010)

Tier 1 probability manipulation is probably pretty close to reality warping, maybe a tier under or so.

Oh, and I blow up that sun. And create a black hole. And summon some comets while I'm at it.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> With my power, I will always have some sort of equipment on me.
> 
> Toon Goku comes in to save me. Then he solos.
> 
> Or I'll be driving some small Toon air vehicle from an advanced verse.



At street level you won't be doing any of that. Your about as powerful as someone with the rat talisman.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> At street level you won't be doing any of that. Your about as powerful as someone with the rat talisman.



I could probably animate Most fictional characters, but with my capabilities the stronger ones won't nearly be as strong.

Fuck I wish I had the same power I got in that thread made in the lounge a month ago. Space Manipulation is much cooler than this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

This looks awesome...let's see what I get

enhanced jumping skills

Tier 1...wait seriously...so i'm a souped up version of The Puppet Master from Fantastic Four then?

Name: Baron Samedi


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I could probably animate Most fictional characters, but with my capabilities the stronger ones won't nearly be as strong.
> 
> Fuck I wish I had the same power I got in that thread made in the lounge a month ago. Space Manipulation is much cooler than this.



of course it is, it's an one of the epic powers that get underrated


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I could probably animate Most fictional characters, but with my capabilities the stronger ones won't nearly be as strong.
> 
> Fuck I wish I had the same power I got in that thread made in the lounge a month ago. Space Manipulation is much cooler than this.



Your first action is to animate toy Goku. My fist action is to crush every bone in your body. You die, Goku goes back to being a toy, I go and get a Subway sub.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Your first action is to animate toy Goku. My fist action is to crush every bone in your body. You die, Goku goes back to being a toy, I go and get a Subway sub.



If I knew I was going to fight you (or anybody else), I would probably animate gear for myself to insure I don't get blitzed, crushed like a twig.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> If I knew I was going to fight you (or anybody else), I would probably animate gear for myself to insure I don't get blitzed, crushed like a twig.



or fetus punched  time travel is my bitch


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

I need prep time for my character to even stand a chance...what would a Tier 1 Voodoo Doll guy be able to do exactly?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I need prep time for my character to even stand a chance...what would a Tier 1 Voodoo Doll guy be able to do exactly?



ninja style attacks on the Doll?
Violate the Doll?
Any other light speed things to the doll that would mess with your enemies head to the point they suicide?


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I need prep time for my character to even stand a chance...what would a Tier 1 Voodoo Doll guy be able to do exactly?



Create a voodoo doll of your enemy at the speed of light then rip its head off.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> or fetus punched  time travel is my bitch



I animate some fictional genius philosophers who tell you Time Travel isn't possible. While you are ddeply pondering what your existance really is I go into a Time Machine they have made for me and prevent you from getting your powers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I animate some fictional genius philosophers who tell you Time Travel isn't possible. While you are ddeply pondering what your existance really is I go into a Time Machine they have made for me and prevent you from getting your powers.



how about i Za Warudo and crush him with a steam roller? then i fetus punch you


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 5, 2010)

enhanced jumping skills Is this what Unknown has at the internet forum level?


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> how about i Za Warudo and crush him with a steam roller? then i fetus punch you



Well...



I deserve your power more. My first word was time Y'know.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> I deserve your power more. My first word was time Y'know.



lol if you had peter petreli's power that allows you to abosrb the power and use it then you would have been a deadly foe


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I animate some fictional genius philosophers who tell you Time Travel isn't possible. While you are ddeply pondering what your existance really is I go into a Time Machine they have made for me and prevent you from getting your powers.



Only to stop partway through trying to find a picture or toy of said philosopher as you've suddenly caught fire...because while you've been dueling Shiki, i've been in your house sorting through your hairbrushes for a spring of your hair, and having found it and made the doll I've thrown it into the fireplace...

My character actually works afterall...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Only to stop partway through trying to find a picture or toy of said philosopher as you've suddenly caught fire...because while you've been dueling Shiki, i've been in your house sorting through your hairbrushes for a spring of your hair, and having found it and made the doll I've thrown it into the fireplace...
> 
> My character actually works afterall...



yay epic person


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I need prep time for my character to even stand a chance...what would a Tier 1 Voodoo Doll guy be able to do exactly?



You could make a voodoo doll of me. Then I would laugh as whatever you do to the doll actually happens to you.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2010)

I negate every single person's powers then beat them all to death using a donut and a cardboard "free hugz" sign I made for new york anime fest/new york comic con:


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Only to stop partway through trying to find a picture or toy of said philosopher as you've suddenly caught fire...because while you've been dueling Shiki, i've been in your house sorting through your hairbrushes for a spring of your hair, and having found it and made the doll I've thrown it into the fireplace...
> 
> My character actually works afterall...



He probably kills you too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I negate every single person's powers then beat them all to death using a donut and a cardboard "free hugz" sign I made for new york anime fest/new york comic con:




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E29iOPSxF94&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 5, 2010)

Superhero Name:*Azure Calamity* 

Ability  


Tier 2 Metahuman


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I negate every single person's powers then beat them all to death using a donut and a cardboard "free hugz" sign I made for new york anime fest/new york comic con:



I animate the World's fattest Twins.

They accept your offer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I animate the World's fattest Twins.
> 
> They accept your offer.



i Za Warudo them before they can do anything and i send them back to the stone age


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 5, 2010)

I use MY powers Dr. Manhattan style and rape you all


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> i Za Warudo them before they can do anything and i send them back to the stone age



The hugging dude is fucking broken. Do you want me to get rid of him or not?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> I use MY powers Dr. Manhattan style and rape you all



Shod and two other people destroy you fro the lulz Shod negates your powers and beats you to death with his Free Hugz sign



UltraDoots said:


> The hugging dude is fucking broken. Do you want me to get rid of him or not?



none of us will be able to get rid of him till we have a damn berserker  omnipotent dressed in a banana suit
he negates your power and the fat girls will hug you then i saved your life


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I negate every single person's powers then beat them all to death using a donut and a cardboard "free hugz" sign I made for new york anime fest/new york comic con:



You would probably have to use a lot of concentration to keep me restrained considering a tiny fraction of my power can kill you. I think I can hang with you until you falter enough to let me blow your head off. Same with Masamune , if you let up even a little you find yourself in a nightmare world.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

How about we all fuse?

I can make that happen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> How about we all fuse?
> 
> I can make that happen.



might work


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright. Who's in?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Fusion is for pussies.

Superhero teams are where it's at.


----------



## Satehi (Nov 5, 2010)

How do you even say this?

Got mid tier street level.

So I'm basically Light from death note. Or Lelouch, but I'm not low street tier.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Fusion is for pussies.
> 
> Superhero teams are where it's at.



YEAH!!!! 




Satehi said:


> How do you even say this?
> 
> Got mid tier street level.
> 
> So I'm basically Light from death note. Or Lelouch, but I'm not low street tier.



can i do my  Platinum?


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

can i join you team Platinum


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Fucking Platnium. I was trying to destroy some people here by fusing them with some cheap ass Yu-gi-oh card and you ruined it. I love how objective you are to combining, you know that? You must be a racist.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Fusion is for pussies.
> 
> Superhero teams are where it's at.



I'll go with this...Team Psycho is a go..but only until we remove Mr. Hugs from play...


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Fucking Platnium. I was trying to destroy some people here by fusing them with some cheap ass Yu-gi-oh card and you ruined it. I love how objective you are to combining, you know that? You must be a racist.



Haha this made me think of something. I could go to a kkk or skinhead meeting and turn all of them black for laughs.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> can i join you team Platinum



Do you consider yourself worthy to join the Hopper/Laker coalition?



UltraDoots said:


> Fucking Platnium. I was trying to destroy some people here by fusing them with some cheap ass Yu-gi-oh card and you ruined it. I love how objective you are to combining, you know that? You must be a racist.



.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 5, 2010)

count me in


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2010)

Tier 3, 

I can give someone nasty papercuts Omnilegence would be useful but I don't think I'm a high enough tier for that


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

I would be willing to accept a partner to create an asskicking duo.


----------



## Satehi (Nov 5, 2010)

Depends guys, what is your name?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

This actually has potential for a good RP thread if done right.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Tier 3,
> 
> I can give someone nasty papercuts Omnilegence would be useful but I don't think I'm a high enough tier for that



yeah to bad your not tier 1 otherwise you would own any people with Book powers (powers from stuff like Harry Potter, Light Novel haruhi, etc.)



ZA WARUDO


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> I would be willing to accept a partner to create an asskicking duo.



What is your power again?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> What is your power again?



Reality warping...so he trumps most of us


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Do you consider yourself worthy to join the Hopper/Laker coalition?
> 
> 
> 
> .



yeah i consider myself worthy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> This actually has potential for a good RP thread if done right.



it has the potential, all of the potential


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Reality warping...so he trumps most of us



Damn. That completely outclasses my power, which is a watered down version of reality warping.

I also change my name to Leonardo DaBooga.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm should I be a villain or just someone behind the scenes manipulating cosmic events untill something big shows up?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Damn. That cmopletely outclasses my power. Which is a watered down version of reality warping.
> 
> I also change my name to Leonardo DaBooga.



is it ok that i killed the person with the book power?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> yeah i consider myself worthy



Then welcome to the coalition.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> it has the potential, all of the potential



I wonder would anyone actually be interested in doing it.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> is it ok that i killed the person with the book power?



That's a terrible power. He can throw books, I can turn stories to life. Off with his head.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Then welcome to the coalition.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder would anyone actually be interested in doing it.



I would...but I honestly wonder how well it would do...as our last RP kinda fizzled out


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> That's a terrible power. He can throw books, I can turn stories to life. Off with his head.



If he was a tier or two higher he could actually be comparable to Agent Paper from Read or Die


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> That's a terrible power. He can throw books, I can turn stories to life. Off with his head.



to late i killed a potential omnilegence so i feel happy now


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

If an RP is made, I think everyone should start out in Class 6. Each person is faced with challenges and they get stronger depending on how well they use their power in that scenario or something.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> If he was a tier or two higher he could actually be comparable to Agent Paper from Read or Die



Still going to be a bad power in comparison to most other ones in the same tier.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I would...but I honestly wonder how well it would do...as our last RP kinda fizzled out



Yeah but this has more potential.

As long as we banned powers like omnipotence and the like or restricted them.

If we can keep interest going it could be good.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

I would be willing to do an rp thread. Also I agree with everyone starting out at class 6.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Still going to be a bad power in comparison to most other ones in the same tier.



lets kill anyone with that power?


----------



## Es (Nov 5, 2010)

I got tier 1


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Es said:


> I got tier 1



AWW FUCK!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JHGWolwHHU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> lets kill anyone with that power?



While it is a bad power in straight up combat, it could be very useful behind the scenes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> While it is a bad power in straight up combat, it could be very useful behind the scenes.



anyone that isn't useful that has the power?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> If an RP is made, I think everyone should start out in Class 6. Each person is faced with challenges and they get stronger depending on how well they use their power in that scenario or something.



I concur with starting out as Tier 6...the only way a character should be higher in my opinion is if the person playing him is roleplaying as a villian or a boss


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

> I got tier 1 Omnipresence



You would be nigh unkillable to all but the most powerful. Although i'm not sure if you could do anything to actually hurt most of the people in this thread. Does Omnipresence give you immortality (the type like elves for LOTR)?


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I concur with starting out as Tier 6...the only way a character should be higher in my opinion is if the person playing him is roleplaying as a villian or a boss



Yeah, the main villains should be pretty powerful off the bat. But the small bosses that come in throughout the plot should only have like a 1-2 teir advantage in comparison to the other guys.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I concur with starting out as Tier 6...the only way a character should be higher in my opinion is if the person playing him is roleplaying as a villian or a boss



Yeah unless you were a villain or a major hero everyone should start off as tier 6.

But if enough people are interested i'll make an rp thread or someone else can if they want.

I would just need to think up a good storyline. Though I guess that's not a problem at the start.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

The person with dream powers could have the potential to make a great villain.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 5, 2010)

Tier 1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yeah but this has more potential.
> 
> As long as we banned powers like omnipotence and the like or restricted them.
> 
> If we can keep interest going it could be good.



We could maybe get more interest and keep it if we make it a RP taking place in a fusion of Marvel/DC/Image comics, where we start off in like a low level area where generally lower level heroes and villians and mooks hang out.

it's a option irregardless...


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Man this has the potential to be awesome. It would be a good opportunity to practice writing abilities as well.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2010)

Stupid books.  The only way I can even kill someone is suffocating them with paper or shoving manuscript down their throats and making them explode from the inside

I'm worse than Konan

Mulligan?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yeah unless you were a villain or a major hero everyone should start off as tier 6.
> 
> But if enough people are interested i'll make an rp thread or someone else can if they want.
> 
> I would just need to think up a good storyline. Though I guess that's not a problem at the start.



im interested but it also depends on how active the people will be also because people like me have some stuff to do during the week


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

Im interested in participating in the RP


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm roleplaying as a exiled Baron Samedi, who must steadily work his way back up the ladder and reclaim his former position...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Stupid books.  The only way I can even kill someone is suffocating them with paper or shoving manuscript down their throats and making them explode from the inside
> 
> I'm worse than Konan
> 
> Mulligan?



hey Konan is pretty awesome she made a sea of explosives

to bad i will make you have flash backs to the future when im done with you


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Would we have to establish set limits on each power depending on your tier?

I mean you can get a rough estimate of how good sombody at a certain tier can utilize their powers, but for the sake of the game's balance and stuff we might have to establish these sort of things.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah the person with the dream abilities would make a great villain. 

I really want to do this now. Maybe we can make an OOC thread and get the basic plot and mechanics down.

Can anyone think of a good name for this?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Stupid books.  The only way I can even kill someone is suffocating them with paper or shoving manuscript down their throats and making them explode from the inside
> 
> I'm worse than Konan
> 
> Mulligan?



With some tweaking your character could become pretty useful...as it is though you'd make a support member of the party


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Well obviously some people can't be super active but if people can post a few times a day or have a set period during the week where people can post. At the very least those that are on can work on some side stories aside from the main story.


> Would we have to establish set limits on each power depending on your tier?
> 
> I mean you can get a rough estimate of how good sombody at a certain tier can utilize their powers, but for the sake of the game's balance and stuff we might have to establish these sort of things.


The more broken abilities should also be harder to advance in terms of tiers. For example my power should take a while to level up per say given how broken it is. Or at least place a cap at how powerful they can become.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Would we have to establish set limits on each power depending on your tier?
> 
> I mean you can get a rough estimate of how good sombody at a certain tier can utilize their powers, but for the sake of the game's balance and stuff we might have to establish these sort of things.



agreed this is a standard thing actually


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

New Age Heroes Saga.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Outskirts Heroes maybe? We could have a theme of us starting out on the borders of civilization.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah people that can only post once or twice a week can elect to be something akin to a vigilante hero (like a Rorschach) or a villain that works alone. And thus they can occasionally team up with other people. 

And people would definitely need their powers nerfed at least at the start.

Like a water manipulator shouldn't be able to take the moisture out of a human right off the bat.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

If need be I can reroll since I want to be one of the heroes. Reality warping seems kind of like an endboss ability.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Outskirts Heroes maybe? We could have a theme of us starting out on the borders of civilization.



Oh I like this.

Perhaps a post apocalyptic setting? 

Heros guarding the remainder of civilization while the villains seek to either destroy it or control it?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yeah people that can only post once or twice a week can elect to be something akin to a vigilante hero or a villain that works alone. And thus they can occasionally team up with other people.
> 
> And people would definitely need their powers nerfed at least at the start.
> 
> Like a water manipulator shouldn't be able to take the moisture out of a human right off the bat.



what about people like me with Time powers?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Oh I like this.
> 
> Perhaps a post apocalyptic setting?
> 
> Heros guarding the remainder of civilization while the villains seek to either destroy it or control it?



Sounds good to me. Also it's open ended so we could possibly expand it to other planets once our powers grow enough.
Edit: Tbh time travel should probably be banned considering how convoluted and confusing it can make a story.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Oh I like this.
> 
> Perhaps a post apocalyptic setting?
> 
> Heros guarding the remainder of civilization while the villains seek to either destroy it or control it?



Yeah, perhaps the good guys start out in that post apocalyptic setting and band up with eachother to form a small resistance in one town until they get stronger and start progressing out to where the bigger villains lie in the outside world.


----------



## Satehi (Nov 5, 2010)

How do you limit mind control powers? Not all of them work off of mind reading and etc.

Regardless I'd be very interested in this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> what about people like me with Time powers?



It would either have to heavily nerfed (where you can only go back a couple seconds and stop time for a very short period) or you would have to reroll


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> what about people like me with Time powers?



You start off being able to restore things to a past state like fixing broken armor and swords and maybe messing with people's perceptions of time, then go off into time travel and all that fun stuff?



Wesker said:


> Sounds good to me. Also it's open ended so we could possibly expand it to other planets once our powers grow enough.



Sounds good to me. I'm going to make the thread then.

Hell I just thought of an idea where we might actually be able to make some use of the formal battledome.

When we get to a major boss fight the villain and hero have a debate in the formal dome judged by a non biased party. Whoever wins the thread wins the fight in the story line and both parties have to agree to that beforehand.

This might be getting too ambitious though.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright but in the thread before anything else we need to establish our limits on powers.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

what would a tier 6 version  of my power work


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You start off being able to restore things to a past state like fixing broken armor and swords and maybe messing with people's perceptions of time, then go off into time travel and all that fun stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, that does sound like a good idea. It requires the participants of the RP to actively act their part, and could bring some more activity to the Formal Battledome. Though we should focus on implimenting that last.

Are we going to only use the powers from the site in the OP of this thread?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You start off being able to restore things to a past state like fixing broken armor and swords and maybe messing with people's perceptions of time, then go off into time travel and all that fun stuff?



yeah that would work well


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> No, that does sound like a good idea. It requires the participants of the RP to actively act his part, and could bring some more activity to the Formal Battledome. Though we should focus on implimenting that last.
> 
> *Are we going to only use the powers from the site in the OP of this thread*?



For the baseline of our powers that might be a good idea...but we should allow some slight tweaking...For instance I should be able to animate my dolls and send them on mundane and simple tasks at early stages...and when I grow in power I can command the dolls to do more complicated tasks...that's when I'm not using them as totems that is


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> No, that does sound like a good idea. It requires the participants of the RP to actively act their part, and could bring some more activity to the Formal Battledome. Though we should focus on implimenting that last.
> 
> Are we going to only use the powers from the site in the OP of this thread?



Yeah I realized it was a pretty bad idea and would be too annoying for most people.


If we do it we would make it voluntary.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Fifth.

Here's the link to the OOC thread.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> For the baseline of our powers that might be a good idea...but we should allow some slight tweaking...For instance I should be able to animate my dolls and send them on mundane and simple tasks at early stages...and when I grow in power I can command the dolls to do more complicated tasks...that's when I'm not using them as totems that is


I think that reality warping should be reserved for high level villains/bosses and that time travel should have restrictions to prevent too much story confusion. I will go ahead and reroll my hero powers.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I realized it was a pretty bad idea and would be too annoying for most people.
> 
> 
> If we do it we would make it voluntary.



Well, we could make a rule where if you participate in one of those Formal fights instead of dealing with it in the RP itself, then you get stronger than you normally would. So it would be a good investment for players, but optional so those who are busy don't have to go through all of it.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

Name: Honest

Tier 2: Shapeshifter


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone else see what's very wrong with this page?


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 6, 2010)

me and the guy with reality warping should team up and beat everyone's ass. I hope everyone brought lube. but hey at least its a cardboard sign and a donut being shoved up your asses


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> just illusions though



Although since I'm a mid-tier, I should be strong enough to create physical illusions. Illusionary Kick Hopper army sounds awesome and I don't give a darn.


----------



## SYSC (Nov 6, 2010)

I really wanted a toon force power so i could go Courage 

Name: Vista

Power: 

Teir #1: metahuman - Really powerful neji from naruto basically and I would always have my eyes close like Gin from bleach =D

Besides mind attacks im untouchable?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 6, 2010)

You have extreme vision, not incredible speed. Just because you can see a bullet coming doesn't mean you can dodge it. Cool name though.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

Its over I win



tier:1


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think we should really count omni-powers...

Besides, what difference is there between Tier 1 and Tier 6 omnipotence? Either you're ALL powerful or you're not.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

Dante Alighieri said:


> I don't think we should really count omni-powers...
> 
> Besides, what difference is there between Tier 1 and Tier 6 omnipotence? Either you're ALL powerful or you're not.



fair enough rerollnig I got this




and yes there are more then one type of omipotence

my hero name  should be hammer because hammer man(nothing to do with my power but who cares) is a cool name LOWER CASE H and i dont know about a weakness yet


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 6, 2010)

So basically, you're a super powered Storm. Nice.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

well my power is to _tilt the earth_ i think i chould do some crazy shit with that


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

I just read threw the last few pages and I actually like the idea of role playing


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2010)

I got this (copy paste)

Mental Manipulation  

The Haitian (Heroes) suppresses the memories of Sandra Bennett.  
Power to: 
 control the functions of the brain 

The psychic power to modify and control the thoughts, mindsets, and upper brain functions of others. Also known as Psychological Manipulation or Cerebral Control. 

I got number 5.

My name will be Milf Hunter. Edit: or it could also be Black Thinker
What do I do now?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2010)

Doube post---

I feel as though the power I got is kind of boring. Essentially, my role in any battle is to instantly nullify the oppnents power so that we're both normal humans and can brawl. That's pretty boring in oBD figh context, though perhaps very interesting in rpg format.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

link me to the profile? because my power sucks as far as low tier but by the way it sounds when im a higher tier im badass. so maybe you just need a high tier?


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 6, 2010)

*Name:* Chronofucker
*Power:* Zack Morris Power. Judging by the context I can either stop time, or have the power of coolness. I'm going with time-stopping

*Tier 3*

I guess I can stop time for a while.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 6, 2010)

Name: Mr. Melty
Power: Induced Liquefaction
Tier 1



I can melt stuff. What would someone Tier 1 be able to do with this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Name: Mr. Melty
> Power: Induced Liquefaction
> Tier 1
> 
> ...



melt multiple planets for the lulz?


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

melt a guys eyes?

I would like to do an rp with this though

my power sounds cool kurama/stormish


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2010)

I repeat

I got Equine Mimecry
Tier 1


I have the power to turn into a horse. Really well.  An omnipotent horse maybe? A Night Mare? I don't know, just get me out of here before cubey wants to rape me


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

ban I can control the weather and make flowers lets be a team


----------



## Ultra (Nov 6, 2010)

Sombody count all the teir #1's in this thread.

I won't do it, but I can almost garuntee that somewhere over 25% people are in that category. Hell maybe even around 33%.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Sombody count all the teir #1's in this thread.
> 
> I won't do it, but I can almost garuntee that somewhere over 25% people are in that category. Hell maybe even around 33%.


it's a concidence. It would be more usual if amongst the 6 tiers that each was divided nigh evenly.

I just realized that since we're only getting one power and no physical enhancements that all fights would become quick draws. In which case, my chars mental manipulation ability pretty much takes down anyone without psychic defenses who isn't cosmic.

lol. The strongest power in a context of normal humans is pure speed. Did anyone get speeds powers? The thread is too long to look through.


----------



## SYSC (Nov 6, 2010)

Dante Alighieri said:


> You have extreme vision, not incredible speed. Just because you can see a bullet coming doesn't mean you can dodge it. Cool name though.



So I get no speed upgrade with my power as a tier 1


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2010)

CD got pure speed, and I still get out of all this shit due to the fact that I manipulate yin and yang.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Nov 6, 2010)

Link removed
Tier 1


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2010)

zenieth said:


> CD got pure speed, and I still get out of all this shit due to the fact that I manipulate yin and yang.



and most of us with high tiers that can activate our powers with thought still destroy you


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2010)

My thoughts over rides yours, you got to think of which time fucking you need to do, all I got to think is be good.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 6, 2010)

All I have to think is go die.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah, but you're too enthralled by the picture of Big Boss to act.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2010)

zenieth said:


> My thoughts over rides yours, you got to think of which time fucking you need to do, all I got to think is be good.



the only time fucking i do is Za Warudo if i feel like i want to troll you i will za warudo then fetus punch you


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

it's unfair to bring Big Boss into this


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 6, 2010)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Link removed
> Tier 1



Lol, if we assume all the hype is incorporated into this power, you roflstomp most of us.

Doctor Cosmic (myself), reality warpers like Wesker, and Tier 1 psychics still take you down though.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wesker said:


> The person with dream powers could have the potential to make a great villain.





Platinum said:


> Yeah the person with the dream abilities would make a great villain.



Well that's good because I'm not going to be starting off as Tier f-ing 6!

I think it would be good if I was trapped in some kind of prison or alternate dimension or something. I can reach out in dreams and manipulate them to an extent, but I'm working towards being set free.....Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> ban I can control the weather and make flowers lets be a team



team sunshine-daisy-ponie? I'd never live that down


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2010)

screen capping that shit.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 6, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wesker View Post
> The person with dream powers could have the potential to make a great villain.
> Quote:
> ...



You should also try to screw with people with nightmares like Freddy Krueger.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wesker said:


> You should also try to screw with people with nightmares like Freddy Krueger.



thats what i said on the OOC thread


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Tier 1 shadow man aka The Shade.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wesker said:


> You should also try to screw with people with nightmares like Freddy Krueger.





ShikiYakumo said:


> thats what i said on the OOC thread



I said a Doctor Destiny thing pages ago, which is basically the same thing ('cept with less outright killing). So I bet you both.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 6, 2010)

Tier 1

Do I win?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Tier 1
> 
> Do I win?






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E29iOPSxF94&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satehi (Nov 6, 2010)

> Limits
> 
> None, however, proper use of this power requires Omniscience, as otherwise the being will not be able to handle the limitless power they possess, and will become intoxicated by it, going mad. Using this power properly requires extreme levels of self-control, and the ability to resist the temptations the power presents.



Nope.	

Still, you must be really lucky.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you want to get technical, omnipotence should logically lead to omniscience. Knowledge, after all, is power, so an omnipotent should atomatically be an omniscient.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the amount of tier 1s in this thread


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> team sunshine-daisy-ponie? I'd never live that down



heyheyhey im tier  wich means i can change the weather by moving the planet which means i can toss in into the sun  if i wanted to.


also i can make pretty plants like kurama


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 6, 2010)

Power: 

Tier: 3

What do I win?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Power:
> 
> Tier: 3
> 
> What do I win?



You win a nice slot as a support member of a party...


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 7, 2010)

Tier 1 Literary Manipulation would be very scary actually. You would basically know all written material, which should make you an insane master of prep. Kind of like a mix between the Archive from the Dresden Files and Yomiko Readman from Read or Die.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You win a nice slot as a support member of a party...



Can i join 



tier 1


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

And I quote.



Alhambra said:


> *Name:* Chronofucker
> *Power:* Zack Morris Power. Judging by the context I can either stop time, or have the power of coolness. I'm going with time-stopping
> 
> *Tier 3*
> ...





Does I win?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> heyheyhey im tier  wich means i can change the weather by moving the planet which means i can toss in into the sun  if i wanted to.
> 
> 
> also i can make pretty plants like kurama



It's equine mimecry
It's the ability to turn into a horse.

You can throw the planet at the sun
I can turn into a horse.
Turn
into
a
Horse


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2010)

At least you didn't get body part manipulation.

I look ridiculous with all these strange parts.


----------



## Magnet (Nov 7, 2010)

*Power:* Night Vision
*Tier: * 3

I'm out.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's equine mimecry
> It's the ability to turn into a horse.
> 
> You can throw the planet at the sun
> ...


maybe you can turn into some super kyptonion horse
i also can make floods which i guess means i can move the moon
drain the moisture out of things
and make shit grow like a gea pet (if only we had man eating plants inrl)


Ben Grimm said:


> At least you didn't get body part manipulation.
> 
> I look ridiculous with all these strange parts.





Cold Play3r said:


> *Power:* Night Vision
> *Tier: * 3
> 
> I'm out.


i lol at you two


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Unless I can turn into an apocalypse pony, I'm not sure I see Mr Planetary and I teaming up


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's equine mimecry
> It's the ability to turn into a horse.
> 
> You can throw the planet at the sun
> ...



A massively FTL, star-busting horse perhaps?

Or maybe...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

I allready used that joke


Really, using a homestuck reference on a zodiac, what were you thinking?


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Unless I can turn into an apocalypse pony, I'm not sure I see Mr Planetary and I teaming up



if we have an rp we can make shit like that happen hell i probobly will never get speed.  youcan always pul la BB and have a book filled with alien horses


i mean im kurama storm and a tangable version of crocadile all in one all i need is a horse


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Legendary Zoan FTW


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Legendary Zoan FTW



epic rp in the making?


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

if you turn to him would you have toonforce?


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

then we should be the hammer team 

you can pretend to be my pet horse and out of nowhere you take out the bango


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N71CZjaPX48&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


Zombie Pony God


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

Tier 6 equine mimicry


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N71CZjaPX48&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Zombie Pony God



cant see it till i get a proxy


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> cant see it till i get a proxy


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

ohhh them i dont see why you cant be them


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Because of my charges on three acounts of testicles


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)

Alhambra said:


> Tier 6 equine mimicry



looks like it's time for me to surprise abortion your mom for the lulz

as the spy would say "off to visit your mother."


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> looks like it's time for me to surprise abortion your mom for the lulz
> 
> as the spy would say "off to visit your mother."


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because of my charges on three acounts of testicles



since when do heros/viillans give a shit about laws


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> since when do heros/viillans give a shit about laws



Laws of manhood my dear hammer


I wonder if I could be the Ghost Rider's horse.

This equine mimckery has alot to pull from huh


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

oh, oh, beseach the power of poseidon, the Horse God. Tsunamis and earthquakes FTW


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

if you be my pet horse i can grow you WEED UNLIMITED WEED


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

my shamless begging worked 

I wonder if we actually will make this an rp


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Xtreme Live Action Role Playing claims another victim


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Xtreme Live Action Role Playing claims another victim



all we need is a name


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Team Hammer


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

good name

hey what if you become a unicorn with a horn made out of antamadime shaped like a hammer


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

That does not sound very comfortable.


I was gonna say hammer weilding musclebeast but then cubey would try and molest my "gavel"


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Tier 1

Weaksauce.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)

lambda said:


> Tier 1
> 
> Weaksauce.



Mr.Omnipotent and Omnipresent rofl at you


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That does not sound very comfortable.
> 
> 
> I was gonna say hammer weilding musclebeast but then cubey would try and molest my "gavel"


fucking cuby


lambda said:


> Tier 1
> 
> Weaksauce.


you mother fucker

can you mimic ommipotence


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Omnipresent?

Thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)

lambda said:


> Omnipresent?
> 
> Thanks for the upgrade.



Mr.Omnipotent bitch slaps your power  unless that power cans somehow copy Omnipotent


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2010)

if hes tier one he only needs to be near the person I assume so how can god take away another gods power if they are eqaual at that point if thwere is two of them can he really be omipotent


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> if hes tier one he only needs to be near the person I assume so how can god take away another gods power if they are eqaual at that point if thwere is two of them can he really be omipotent



unless said god just makes it so his powers get nullified just by being near the omnipotent so he can't absorb omnipotence


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Who cares? I get on my bike and travel around the world fighting evil organizations who wants to take over the universe.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

*Name: *Cunt/Asshole/friend/Wanker/Other general profanity here, or just Grim
*Power:*  (hell, I would've settled for Probability Manipulation, but I can definitely roll with this)
*Tier:* #2, Mid-Tier Metahuman

Yeah, y'all be fucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sorry but tier one Equine Mimckery allows me to heel kick through your space and time


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm gonna toss you in a spacial loop to be branded endlessly for eternity. With no alfalfa.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> unless said god just makes it so his powers get nullified just by being near the omnipotent so he can't absorb omnipotence


Funnily enough, that probably won't stop me from learning power negation. So it'll probably won't work a second time.



Hangatýr said:


> I'm gonna toss you in a spacial loop to be branded endlessly for eternity.


And when you walk home, you find yourself locked into penrose stairs.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> my shamless begging worked
> 
> I wonder if we actually will make this an rp


Too many absurdly powerful people around to b a good RP. What would the omnipotent guy do?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

be a lazy asshole?


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

That's pretty much the only thing he's allowed to do.

Maybe I should be a villain.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

Or just do what I do and peep on hot chicks while they shower/masturbate.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Though watching the tier list, nobody's supposed to be even in the Herald weightclass, so omnipotence is probably right out.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

That it be. Though the tier-list isn't very descriptive in just what the tiers mean.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm gonna toss you in a spacial loop to be branded endlessly for eternity. With no alfalfa.



I turn into Kara-El's super pony and heel kick the wall of reality


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

I tag your hooves with wormholes, rendering you incapable of interacting with anything.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

my power's perfect for trolling


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I tag your hooves with wormholes, rendering you incapable of interacting with anything.



pegasus wings


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

Spatial rend.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

I dodge


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't hesitate Ban, be a 

And if this is Marvel, do we get dropped in the middle of the Civil War?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

I was gonna leave unicorn for untill after I was forced to play Sleipnir, and Bad Horse, The Thoroughbred Of Sin.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

seriously my powers rock socks. Screw super strength or speed, I could turn switzerland into a bloodbath with a single thought.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Death Whinny is better


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

I spend an afternoon in New York and I'm pretty much unstoppable.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

Teleport'd into a starcore.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

I teleport the star back at you.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

You're already dead.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Pah, I know what you're doing and have mastered you power before you even finish doing it. Cutting myself from normal space and bouncing the star at your face is no issue.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

I make both of you a right good ole chipper set of english jollies and you proceed to talk about the weather over some scones and a piping hot cup of tea.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

No objection.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 7, 2010)

Name: The Wanderer
Power: Cosmic Manipulation


> *Usages:*
> * Control cosmic energy.
> * Summon comets, meteors or asteroids.
> * Summon a Solar flares which can do devastating damage on the user's surroundings.
> ...


Tier: 1, High tier Meta-Human character.

I Can't really think of any meta-humans with this power to compare to unless you count Magneto but he's Low Herald Class according to the chart so I'm not really sure on the power scaling.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

yup, another tier one cosmic. Clap. Clap. Clap


----------



## SYSC (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> yup, another tier one cosmic. Clap. Clap. Clap



Its like its not even random


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 7, 2010)

cosmic's, cosmic's everywhere


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 7, 2010)

SYSC said:


> Its like its not even random



Actually it really was... ON my second try, First try was fucking Echokinesis I mean, what the hell am I going to do with that when I'm not fucking blind! The only other character with it, other then Daredevil, is Toph. I'm sorry, it's a great power for a street level like Daredevil, but a High level meta-Human's power when there not blind? Not fucking likely!?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

nor daredevil  nor toph are echokinetics


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

I rolled with yin yang and even as tier 5 I have final villain potential cause I know how to work my power guy.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

curse you, dr. negative! Condemned to chill out and live a peaceful and satisfying life because of your horrible powers. I'll never forgive you!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> nor daredevil  nor toph are echokinetics



 I'm going by the description and trusting the guy who put the pic up.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

Think about it, I'd be like jesus. Walk into a bloody battle field and have the soldiers mellow the fuck out in a second and then go into a mall and all of a sudden you got soccer moms eating people's eyes out.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 7, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Think about it, I'd be like jesus. Walk into a bloody battle field and have the soldiers mellow the fuck out in a second and then go into a mall and all of a sudden you got *soccer moms eating people's eyes out.*



To the bolded don't they do that anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

echokinesis is the ability to manipulate sound. Or is that otokinesis. Not sure


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

I solve all my problems with timestop. Or beach parties. I'm still not sure what the definition of Zack Morris power is.

Maybe I should re-roll.


----------



## punkrocklee (Nov 7, 2010)

sweet 
3, so low meta human
i am a god, i can create millions of ants to eat you or create a huge wall to defend myself, however catch me of guard or use brute force to take me down
and my name, i dont have a name


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)

punkrocklee said:


> sweet
> 3, so low meta human
> i am a god, i can create millions of ants to eat you or create a huge wall to defend myself, however catch me of guard or use brute force to take me down
> and my name, i dont have a name



yay for freezing time and killing you before your animals can do anything then i walk to a new location and start time up again.

lol but honestly that would be a even more dangerous power if you were tire 2 or 1


----------



## punkrocklee (Nov 7, 2010)

yup i know, as i said you have to kill me fast to kill me, or be a cosmic or creator tier 1 or 2


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 7, 2010)

Heh. All of you pumped up Tier 1, Cosmic posters enjoy your power while you can. I may be a Tier 3 Literary Manipulator, but soon I'll take all the knowledge I can from books and steal the knowledge from leaving you all nothing but blank pages. 

There's no need for you to deny this because we all know that knowledge is power! And you find that knowledge in books.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 7, 2010)

Ever heard of online archives or wikipedia?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2010)

ugh too many tier 1 's now...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ugh too many tier 1 's now...



im starting to think no one used the generators and just put a random power with Tier 1



punkrocklee said:


> yup i know, as i said you have to kill me fast to kill me, or be a cosmic or creator tier 1 or 2



or be like me and manipulate time


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

I am now a Tier 3 Solar Maniplator. What can I do?


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll point out again than no character is supposed to be a match for an herald, so everyone should probably tone down the hype.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 7, 2010)

Wait where did you get the herald thing from?


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

the op has a link to the character tiers. Tier 1 is roughly equal to a A-list x-man.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

lambda said:


> I'll point out again than no character is supposed to be a match for an herald, so everyone should probably tone down the hype.



I see your user title and I find it racist.


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'll correct that.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 7, 2010)

Is Red gonna organize a tournament where we each get to use our powers? Maybe each of us has a team of three powers we got randomly vs someone elses three.

ps: people getting tier 1 cosmic powers is fucking luck or fcking dishonest. one or the other, no doubt! 

also, using the generator multile times to get a power you want is pretty shitty if this thread was actually going anywhere in terms of a fight.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

hey I stuck to mine


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

As I did and I start essentially powerless.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm definitely sticking to mine


----------



## lambda (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm totally stealing your powers and someone with enhanced strength.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 7, 2010)

lambda said:


> I'll point out again than no character is supposed to be a match for an herald, so everyone should probably tone down the hype.





lambda said:


> the op has a link to the character tiers. Tier 1 is roughly equal to a A-list x-man.



I'm having too much fun as a god to recognise that. 

RP-wise, I'm sticking to my ridiculous potential.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Nov 7, 2010)

Tier 1 

Ability Time travel

Name: Chronos lord Michael 

I kill all of you bitches  before you get your powers and before you learn to talk.


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 7, 2010)

What would Tier 1 solar manipulation be? Making mini-suns? Lifewiping blasts of solar wind?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

Too many damn tier ones. I say all tier ones should be pushed back to tier three, because it's likely they're all bullshit. Or we should move to a 1-100 roll.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2010)

lambda said:


> Too many absurdly powerful people around to b a good RP. What would the omnipotent guy do?



he chould rp as the obd mod


and So what if there are so many tier ones i like the idea of having everyone start at lvl 6 and work there way up


or we can increase the numbers since of each tier we chould allow everyone to be tier 1 in what if scnarios for te lulz though if we rp


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 8, 2010)

Tier 3 
Light manipulation:


The user can control light and absorb it. Can bend light to generate meager illusions, become partially invisible, send forth dazzling blinding rays, generate serene crepuscular rays, and even concentrate all surrounding light into a beam, shape and control light, create cloaks, and solidify it. He can also also shoot photon blasts. 

Name: Sir. Illuminus


Whatcha gonna do now??


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> Tier 3
> Light manipulation
> 
> The user can control light and absorb it. Can bend light to generate meager illusions, become partially invisible, send forth dazzling blinding rays, generate serene crepuscular rays, and even concentrate all surrounding light into a beam, shape and control light, create cloaks, and solidify it. He can also also shoot photon blasts.
> ...



I make the planet dark no light 4 u


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 8, 2010)

Good thing i always have my trusted lamp with me

I blind you and shoot you down with my awesome lazors.

Edit: Wait how do you defeat me again if you can't see sticks yourself?


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2010)

the time it takes you to pull out a light you will be attacked by my sinning tree


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> the time it takes you to pull out a light you will be attacked by my sinning tree



Trees need light, so it dies due to lack of photosynthesis

Then again:


> Edit: Wait how do you defeat me again if you can't see sticks yourself?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2010)

I got Time/Space Event Horizon and 4, that good?


----------



## lambda (Nov 8, 2010)

Not a superpower, reroll.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 8, 2010)

Still final villain


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Extreme Sexual Attraction, level 5

Well, I know I'm going to go visit Gamora first


----------



## zenieth (Nov 8, 2010)

this rp needs to be made now, super sexy EM can not be denied.


----------



## Hale (Nov 8, 2010)

Wait do we get equipment, I think i become a good level threat if we get equipments?


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Extreme Sexual Attraction, level 5
> 
> Well, I know I'm going to go visit Gamora first



Oh ho ho, you rascal.

What's the best I can do with seismic wave generation? Vibrate people into jelly?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I need prep time for my character to even stand a chance...what would a Tier 1 Voodoo Doll guy be able to do exactly?



You could be like Shuma-Gorath and create a voodoo doll of the entire Earth



Wesker said:


> Haha this made me think of something. I could go to a kkk or skinhead meeting and turn all of them black for laughs.



Spawn did that once



Wesker said:


> Sounds good to me. Also it's open ended so we could possibly expand it to other planets once our powers grow enough.
> Edit: Tbh time travel should probably be banned considering how convoluted and confusing it can make a story.



You need to be Andrew Hussie level to make it work



masamune1 said:


> If you want to get technical, omnipotence should logically lead to omniscience. Knowledge, after all, is power, so an omnipotent should atomatically be an omniscient.



Omniscience is a necessary corollary of omnipotence - Doctor Doom



Banhammer said:


> I turn into Kara-El's super pony and heel kick the wall of reality



Her name is actually Kara Zor-El



zenieth said:


> this rp needs to be made now, super sexy EM can not be denied.



Endless Sex


----------



## Wesker (Nov 8, 2010)

Are you going to join the rp thread Mike?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Sure, I posted in it already


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> Trees need light, so it dies due to lack of photosynthesis
> 
> Then again:



your using logic in comics try again my power invovles making them grow i can also drown you in a flood make the arena a wasteland or throw the earth in the sun


----------

